# 90 Years Ago Today



## FLYBOYJ (May 19, 2008)

Gervais Raoul Lufbery - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2008)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 19, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (May 19, 2008)




----------



## v2 (May 21, 2008)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 19, 2008)

90 years ago today....

Francesco Baracca - The Aerodrome - Aces and Aircraft of World War I


----------



## timshatz (Jun 19, 2008)

Funny thing, when I was a kid, I had a painting of Baracca's Spad on the wall of my bedroom from about the age of 7 on. Was a big fan of WW1 aircraft. Didn't know about him or the prancing horses until I was in my 30s. 

Pretty cool.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jun 19, 2008)

TO


----------



## Njaco (Jun 19, 2008)




----------

